# Pension question



## berkinet (Oct 20, 2017)

In the early 1970s I lived and worked in Germany for around 2 years. I was wondering if I would have any right to a (very small, I am sure) pension based on my contributions during that pension.

I'd appreciate any thoughts and/or pointers.

Richard


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

berkinet said:


> In the early 1970s I lived and worked in Germany for around 2 years. I was wondering if I would have any right to a (very small, I am sure) pension based on my contributions during that pension.
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts and/or pointers.
> 
> Richard


No, I don't think so. 

You'd need 5 years for that: Deutsche Rentenversicherung - Minimum Insurance Period - Minimum Insurance Period

Had to check on this recently as my wife had about 7 years working in Germany, and now she gets her very small pension.

But...when you get to Pension Age you can get your contributions back: Deutsche Rentenversicherung - Contribution Refunds

It may or may not be possible to get your contributions back now if you live outside the EU and don't plan to return. I did this many years ago (claimed my contributions back just before I left Germany). 

I don't see any info about that though, so you'd need to ask. 

I think the German Pension Office in Oldenburg-Bremen handles international enquiries, so perhaps you might start by calling or writing to them:

Deutsche Rentenversicherung Oldenburg-Bremen
Kostenloses Servicetelefon 0800 1000 480 28

Hauptverwaltung Oldenburg
Huntestraße 11
26135 Oldenburg
Telefon 0441 927-0
Telefax 0441 927-2563


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful with this one. Where you are when you take your retirement can be a big factor.

I worked in Germany for 2.5 years - which I thought would be nowhere near enough to get a pension. However, when I applied for my French pension, I was notified by the Germans that I would be getting a pension from Germany. Yes, it's small, but gets deposited in my bank account every month now.

It may have something to do with the various international treaties applicable to your career. Both the US and France have "social security treaties" with Germany that call for counting the years (but not the salary) worked in the other country where necessary. If you retire from France, they will ask you for your work history - to fill in the "missing" periods when you weren't in France. Be sure to indicate your work time in Germany and in the US and if applicable, the French CNAV will apparently notify the Germans and as the old saying goes, "they'll be in touch."

If you get one of those pre-retirement estimate requests from the CNAV, be sure to indicate the years in which you worked elsewhere and that should be sufficient to initiate the contact. (I admit I was really surprised.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

as Bev said, ask for your rights..
Deutsche Rentenversicherung - International


----------



## berkinet (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas, comments. I will pursue this. BTW, I am collecting US Social Security and live in France.


----------

